# Assos Chamois Cream in Northern VA



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone know a LBS in NOVA that sells Assos chamois cream. I'd like to give the stuff a try, but I hate to pay a third of the price to ship ot to my house.

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## ks1g (Jan 31, 2004)

*Chamois Buttr*

Not exactly what you are looking for, but A-1 Cycles in Herndon had Chamois Buttr as of a week ago. Otherwise, I'd shop on-line.


----------



## topcarb (Aug 27, 2004)

Qstick333 said:


> Anyone know a LBS in NOVA that sells Assos chamois cream. I'd like to give the stuff a try, but I hate to pay a third of the price to ship ot to my house.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Zach



Zach, You can get it at Revolution Cycles http://revolutioncycles.com/site/intro.cfm
in Clarendon. Metro close.

Chris


----------

